# How many tests does it take to diagnose?



## Moll (Sep 26, 2002)

I am in the middle of tests for digestive difficulties. Have abd cramping and gas in am, releived by passing gas or stool, a sense of fullness and nausea, lack of appetite, loss of 12 lbs in 2 mon. Mushy stools. How many tests does it take to narrow down the possibiities? Have had a colonoscopy, with no negative results, have consulted sith a GI Specialist, have taken in stool samples (not diagnosed yet) and soon will have a CT Scan of pelvis and abd. Meanwhile, the symptoms continue, have been present in part since June. All the GI guy told me was to take metamucil, and the gas is worse. Any suggestions as to further testing that may help determine the cause of these symtoms?Moll


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Moll, How many tests does it take?Too #$###%&**%%%#&! ManyAnd then you have to wait until the good diagnostic doctor comes along who can actually find east with a compass.Kamie


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Moll,I can relate to what you are saying. I am about worn out with all the tesing myself. I had an ultrasound a month ago, a hida scan a month ago. An endoscope about 3 weeks ago, a colonoscopy a week and half ago and a CT scan this past Friday. I am waiting for my CT results this week. All the tests have been normal; the hida scan showed a low functioning gallbladder, the colonoscopy showed something pushing in from outside the colon to cause a bump on the inside of my colon...that is why my Dr. ordered the CT scan. We were pretty sure my gallbladder is bad -- not functioning normal but then this bump shows up...I have no idea yet what it is...could be a looped bowel, an ovarian problem, scar tissue...etc.I saw my gynecologist on Thursday before my CT scan for a pelvic exam to see if he could feel any ovarian cysts...he did not...I also had the CA125 test done. I am so tired of having tests and waiting for the results.I did want to mention to you to try the citrucel instead of the metamucil fiber. It is much easy to tolerate and doesn't cause the bloating and the gas. I could not take metamucil but the citrucel did not bother me. Take the powder with water then you are getting enough water with it. If I take the tablets then I don't get enough water with it.I am sorry you are going through all of this. Have you ever been diagnosed with IBS before?


----------



## Moll (Sep 26, 2002)

RitaLucy,No, I have not been previously diagnosed with IBS, it just seems that that is the direction I am headed in. Have picked up on some self help tips from this site, including use of citrocel, which I am now doing. Also got some herbal teas (chamolmile & peppermint) and am weaning myself off coffee, but I find I am very sleepy in the process. Resumed transcendental meditation, a known stress buster. My stools are becoming well formed again, with less gas upon awakening, so it is all doing some good. Hoping that the groggy feeling will pass,I see it as a symptom of transition into actually taking care of myself. Moll


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh by the way Moll, when you get done with the gastroenterologist and the urologist then go iff if the gynecologist will to a laprocopy and see if it's the eeeeever invisible adhesions in the pelvis causing chaos.It was for me.Kamie


----------



## Jules1199 (Nov 12, 2002)

I had 3 tests for diagnosis... colonoscopy, colonic transit and pelvic ultrasound. I have major period problems too though and am thinking about asking for a laparoscopy. The more I read the more it sounds like that is the wya to go. My ob/gyn never offered it to me. I had to ASK for the ultrasound. I think htey look at me and think oh shes young and dont give me a second thought. It's starting to **** me off.


----------



## Filipina (Dec 6, 2002)

My wife is in the same boat. However, I am not one for encouraging unecessary testing. After performing the CT and the Ultrasound and not finding anything abnormal that was enough for us. No more tests. I think we can pretty much conclude that it's IBS. I mean, if they can't get enough from those 2 tests, they are not going to find anything from the Endoscopy.


----------

